
Show HN: LiteStore - h3rald
https://h3rald.com/articles/litestore/
======
h3rald
For those who don't want to get through the whole article:

TL;DR: LiteStore is lightweight, self-contained, RESTful, multi-format NoSQL
document store server written in Nim and powered by a SQLite backend for
storage. It aims to be a very simple and lightweight backend ideal for
prototyping and testing REST APIs and client-side, single-page applications.

Useful links:

\- Project Page & Downloads:
[https://h3rald.com/litestore/](https://h3rald.com/litestore/)

\- User Guide:
[https://h3rald.com/litestore/LiteStore_UserGuide.htm](https://h3rald.com/litestore/LiteStore_UserGuide.htm)

\- Github Repo:
[https://github.com/h3rald/litestore](https://github.com/h3rald/litestore)

------
pavel_tiunov
Hi h3rald, Nice job! Does it allow to persist different fields? Or the main
purpose is to save unstructured documents?

